# Help...w/Camera Lenses



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Being a complete newb to photography, I was hoping some of you could help me understand lenses. I would really like to see actual photos taken with different types of lenses. Or even general advice would be great.

Post away, it would really help. Thanks roud:


----------



## crowconor (Jan 29, 2012)

What kind of camera do you have? I have some shots I need to find and figure out the lenses.


----------



## robbowal (Mar 27, 2011)

All the info you could possibly need is here.
Some is very technical but the reviews are very fair.

http://www.dpreview.com/products/lenses


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

crowconor said:


> What kind of camera do you have? I have some shots I need to find and figure out the lenses.


Just got a nikon d5100


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

robbowal said:


> All the info you could possibly need is here.
> Some is very technical but the reviews are very fair.
> 
> http://www.dpreview.com/products/lenses


Ah, thanks!


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Here you go. (less is more)
http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5100.htm
http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech.htm


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

What do you need help understanding?


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> Here you go. (less is more)
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5100.htm
> http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech.htm


Big thanks!


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Nubster said:


> What do you need help understanding?


Been doing a lot of reading on macro photography. I think that interests me the most. But I'm not understanding what lense to start with. Should I get extension tubes with a 35mm? or a 50mm f/1.4? or a dedicated 60mm or 105mm macro lense? or lens reversing, lens stacking, bellows, etc...? I just need a little help.


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

BlueJack said:


> Been doing a lot of reading on macro photography. I think that interests me the most. But I'm not understanding what lense to start with. Should I get extension tubes with a 35mm? or a 50mm f/1.4? or a dedicated 60mm or 105mm macro lense? or lens reversing, lens stacking, bellows, etc...? I just need a little help.


Well, one thing you should know about Macro lenses is that there is nothing inherently special about a Macro lens that you can't do with any other lens. All "macro" means is that it has a short enough focusing distance that you can take pictures near 1:1 magnification or higher (though macro photography is often at even lower magnifications than 1:1), which can be accomplished with extension tubes or macro filters on any lens. With that said, I would not worry about the "Macro" designation on a lens. But, just FYI, sometimes it just so happens that a Macro lens is the best in its class anyway. For example, Canon makes a 100mm "Macro" lens that just so happens to be ridiculously sharp and people love it for ALL uses, not just macro. I can't speak for Nikon, sorry. 

For Macro work, you do not need a particularly large aperture (because the depth of field will be too thin) and you don't need auto-focus, because you'll lose your mind trying to use it. So, typically GREAT candidates for Macro lenses are old manual-focus lenses, though any newer lens will work too as long as you turn auto-focus off. 

What does matter for Macro work is the focal length. 50mm is ok, but going to something like a 100mm might be even better. It all depends on how much distance you need from your subject. Try shooting insects with a 35mm lens -- almost impossible because you'll scare them away. Look for something in the 50mm-100mm with a short focusing distance and/or get a set of macro filters or extension tubes. Hoya makes a set of macro filters that work surprisingly well for the beginner.

You will want a tripod and to use the LCD on your camera to zoom as far as you can into the subject and then manual focus -- that's how to do it. There's so much to say on this subject and I am trying to squeeze a lot into a relatively small post. I'm sure there is a ton I'm missing or assuming here, so I apologize.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Don't buy a lot of glass. Just get a longer focal length macro like the 105 f2.8 if you can swing it. With your DX sensor the 85mm would work well too and give you some decent working room so you'll have better lighting and not spook the critters as much. It can double as a nice portrait lens. 

Then I'd get a good zoom. Carrying around a back pack of camera crap never works out and isn't fun. It's better to just carry around your camera and lens that you use for 99% of your shots. The lighter the weight, the more enjoyable the shooting. If you must, then carry one extra lens in your pocket. Also the more you change lenses in the field, the more dirt gets inside your equipment.

I ended up with 20 lbs of crap in my back pack and most of the time I didn't shoot much because it was such a PITA to drag things out to change lenses. Of course I was shooting expensive film and only had fixed focal length lenses which also limited my enthusiasm some what.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

If you're new and haven't tried many lenses before it can be tough choosing. I was about to write to decide based on how much you want to spend, but it's hard to imagine until you've shot with good glass. One thing you may want to consider is places that let you borrow lenses like www.borrowlenses.com where you can spend some money to borrow it for a few days to give it a try.

You can do that or buy used/new lenses and because they retain their value so well, you could always sell it back. I am active on the camera forum Fred Miranda http://www.fredmiranda.com and they have a good buy/sell forum similar to the Swap Board here. I almost get all my lenses used and sell them back years later for basically what I bought them for. Camera bodies go down in value pretty fast, but good glass will retain its value really well!

For example, I bought the Nikon 24-70 f/2.8 lens 3 years ago for 1400 used. Since then, the US dollar has dropped and Japan's Yen has risen so Nikon raised their prices on new lenses. Because of that, my used lens now goes for $1500-1600! I got 3 good years out of it and am now ready to sell it for even more than what I bought it for. Just keep all the boxes/paperwork and don't ding up the lenses and you'll be good if you decide to sell them.


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

BlueJack said:


> Been doing a lot of reading on macro photography. I think that interests me the most. But I'm not understanding what lense to start with. Should I get extension tubes with a 35mm? or a 50mm f/1.4? or a dedicated 60mm or 105mm macro lense? or lens reversing, lens stacking, bellows, etc...?


If macro photography is your focus, get a macro lens!

Yes, you can increase the magnification of a non-macro lens through bellow, lens stacking, reversal, etc. But they all compromise in one area or another. For example, bellow reduces shutter speed, lens stacking decreases image quality, lens reversal turns an auto lens into a manual one - but when shooting moving object in macro, auto focus is very important for ensuring precise focus.


----------



## Jacob928 (Jan 29, 2012)

zdnet said:


> If macro photography is your focus, get a macro lens!
> 
> Yes, you can increase the magnification of a non-macro lens through bellow, lens stacking, reversal, etc. But they all compromise in one area or another. For example, bellow reduces shutter speed, lens stacking decreases image quality, lens reversal turns an auto lens into a manual one - but when shooting moving object in macro, auto focus is very important for ensuring precise focus.


Completely agree. "Macro" can be accomplished with a normal lens but you will sacrifice shutter speed and aperture. If you want to get into macro photography get a lens designed for macro. They can be pretty expensive but are also multifunctional. Serving not only macro, but also portrait or any other short-range photography. Just do your research and find one which will suit your needs and budget  Don't worry about AF or AF-S either. Most macro is done on a tripod manually to get the correct DOF. Plus the d5100 has a built in motor.


----------



## BlueJack (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Really great info!!!


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Preferred sites re: Nikon lenses.

http://bythom.com/
http://www.naturfotograf.com/index2.html


----------



## zdnet (Aug 13, 2010)

When choosing a lens, be aware that higher price or newer generation does not necessary mean better image quality. For instance, the chromatic aberration of the current generation Nikon 105 micro can be worse than the previous generation lens and therefore producing much less sharper image, depending on how you do the shooting.

CA of the current generation 105 micro lens:









CA of the previous generation 105 micro lens:









Try to find lens reviews that include the actual test data, not just the reviewer's subjective opinion. For a review of the current generation Nikon 105 micro, see:

http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/224-micro-nikkor-af-s-105mm-f28g-if-ed-vr-review--test-report


For a review of the previous generation Nikon 105 micro, see:

http://www.photozone.de/Reviews/223-micro-nikkor-af-105mm-f28-d-review--lab-test-report


----------

